# Controlled delivery of Axio Labs products in Maryland



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2010)

*Controlled delivery of Axio Labs products in Maryland *
_by Anthony Roberts_







Mark Miller of Maryland is the latest Axio Labs customer to get himself caught up in a controlled delivery. Although I???ve seen details about this bust making the rounds on various discussion boards and blogs, nobody has pointed out the most important facts yet, namely:

   1. This was a controlled delivery
   2. The products were from Axio Labs

Axio has had what can best be called a spotty reputation for avoiding law enforcement. Brian Wainstein, one of the company???s owners served some time in Ireland for dealing steroids, and currently has warrants out for his arrest in both the United States as well as Canada, where one of his remailers, Glen England (aka England, aka LivingSteel), faced charges not too long ago.

Although I didn???t do much research into this latest bust involving Axio, you???ll note in the story below that ???Stanoplex??? is mentioned as one of the seized steroids in the controlled delivery. Stanoplex, of course, is Axio???s name for their Stanozolol (Winstrol) product, and they remail from Romania as well as Greece. Granted, it???s not a particularly original name, but Axio is certainly the largest company using it at the moment.

Of course, XT Labs also manufactures a ???Stanoplex??? product, but they are located in Mexico (certainly not shipping from Greece and Romania). Apex Pharmaceuticals made a product called ???Stanoplex??? but once again, these guys are also located in Mexico. Clearly the preponderance of evidence points to this controlled delivery being related to Axio Labs.

I???m not sure why nobody has picked up on the fact that this was an Axio related bust, but I???ve attached the article in question, so you can check it out for yourself:

    SALISBURY ??? A 30-year-old fitness studio owner has been charged with drug possession this week after city police and federal agents allegedly found syringes and suspected steroids inside a black bag he was carrying, according to police.

    Mark Eugene Miller, owner of Mark Miller Fitness in the 900 block of South Salisbury Boulevard, was placing the bag in his truck when Salisbury Police and U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents seized the bag, according to charging documents.

    ICE, an investigative agency within the U.S. Department of Homeland Security that enforces immigration and customs laws, alerted city police to two alleged packages, one from Greece and one from Romania, Miller was expecting. His arrest came at the end of a weeklong investigation by city and federal investigators, according to Salisbury police.

    ???Customs gets involved in anything illegal from overseas,??? said Lt. Rob Kemp, a spokesman for the Salisbury Police Department.

    Police said they found more than 300 prescription steroids, including Anapolon, Oxandrolone and Stanoplex, according to court documents. Investigators also found several syringes inside the bag.

    Following the search, police took Miller into custody and charged him with multiple counts of possessing a controlled dangerous substance. The fitness center owner was released on his own recognizance the same day, according to court records.

    Miller did not return phone calls for comment from The Daily Times on Friday.

    Possession of a controlled dangerous substance is a misdemeanor in Maryland and carries a maximum penalty of four years in prison.

    A Wicomico County District Court hearing for Miller has been scheduled for early April. However, the case could be transferred to Circuit Court.

Controlled delivery of Axio Labs products in Maryland | Anthony Roberts


----------



## Getfit75 (Mar 1, 2010)

My guess for being under watch would be the amount at which was found. 300 prescription steroids! Good lord, he must have been making a killing off them at his gym.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 1, 2010)

After a couple of custom letters I only by here in the USA better safe then sorry


----------



## WFC2010 (Mar 3, 2010)

2 axio products tested in new UGL book!
RESULTS FULL OF BACT! OMFG NO THANKS AXIO


----------



## tydb2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

Could be why you can get Axio for DIRT cheap right now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2010)

tydb2010 said:


> Could be why you can get Axio for DIRT cheap right now


----------



## hardcoreicon (Apr 21, 2011)

Lone Wolf said:


> After a couple of custom letters I only by here in the USA better safe then sorry



agreed. i got one that was nothing and a 2nd that was a bit more serious. that was enough for me. they dont have gyms in prisons anymore and nowhere near enough food to maintain muscle. i only do in country orders now


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 21, 2011)

> Police said they found more than 300 prescription steroids, including  Anapolon, Oxandrolone and Stanoplex, according to court documents.  Investigators also found several syringes inside the bag.
> 
> Following the search, police took Miller into custody and charged  him with multiple counts of possessing a controlled dangerous substance.  The fitness center owner was released on his own recognizance the same  day, according to court records.
> 
> ...


Umm....doesn't this sound a bit light and fishy? Federal agencies are involved and not one single felony charge and he was released on his own recognizance?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is an old post guys not sure why hardcoreiron is bumping these up.  But I just wanted to make you aware that this is not recent.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 21, 2011)

Good call TBG - it's over a year old.  It's always good practice to notice the dates of posts so we're not thinking this just happened.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 21, 2011)

WFC2010 said:


> 2 axio products tested in new UGL book!
> RESULTS FULL OF BACT! OMFG NO THANKS AXIO



Is this from llelyns anabolics book?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I believe it was Underground Anabolics


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This is an old post guys not sure why hardcoreiron is bumping these up.  But I just wanted to make you aware that this is not recent.



someone with 5 posts,  i have a good feeling why he dug it up.


----------



## gamma (Apr 22, 2011)

I got a question, so if you receive ur package from an international source, and get busted  the crime is more serious than if you receive ur package from a domestic?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 22, 2011)

dam, this post is old!! wtf old news


----------



## dhwest (Apr 22, 2011)

gamma said:


> I got a question, so if you receive ur package from an international source, and get busted  the crime is more serious than if you receive ur package from a domestic?



I have the same question? Why is ordering domestic more safe?


----------



## tigershark1 (Apr 22, 2011)

dhwest said:


> I have the same question? Why is ordering domestic more safe?



You need probable cause and a warrant to open domesic mail. Internatial mail can be opened by customs with no reason or warrant. Therefore it's MUCH more likely to be caught.


----------



## gamma (Apr 24, 2011)

tigershark1 said:


> You need probable cause and a warrant to open domesic mail. Internatial mail can be opened by customs with no reason or warrant. Therefore it's MUCH more likely to be caught.


 Makes sense, Wouldn't u  have more of chance for a controlled delivery ordering state side, Jus wondering. Its all about the RISK and REWARD I guess...


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Apr 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> 300 prescription steroids,



What is a steroid?  One tablet?  One packet of tablets?  Is a delivery of 300 var tabs 300 steroids?


----------



## Silver Back (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate reading these stories


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 24, 2011)

FiveSeven220 said:


> What is a steroid?  One tablet?  One packet of tablets?  Is a delivery of 300 var tabs 300 steroids?



Depends, I've heard you could get charged with one count of possesion for each pill. If you got a lot of pills, you could have alot of counts.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 24, 2011)

YouTube Video












240PLUS said:


> Depends, I've heard you could get charged with one count of possesion for each pill. If you got a lot of pills, you could have alot of counts.



This sounds retarded. That's like giving one drug charge for every nugget of weed thy find in your bag, or one DUI for evey .1 over the legal limit you blow or even better, how about one murder charge for every bullet fired. It just doesn't make sense but I'm sure you're right and it has happened to someone before with drugs but it's just dumb. Most "but not all" drugs should be legal for personal consumption.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 24, 2011)

LE can apply possession "with intent to distribute" despite knowing damn well that a package contains one full cycle only. They play dumb and pretend 10 Dbol tabs is one (1) cycle so 100 tabs MUST BE ten (10) cycles, etc. It's embarassing and the joke is on them but they do it anyway. In the meantime, many LE officers continue to get jacked on gear. 

Domestic is safer legal-wise - I would think - because any charges would not have an "illegal importation" and so on aspect to it.


----------



## Himik (Apr 24, 2011)

BigBird said:


> LE can apply possession "with intent to distribute" despite knowing damn well that a package contains one full cycle only. They play dumb and pretend 10 Dbol tabs is one (1) cycle so 100 tabs MUST BE ten (10) cycles, etc. It's embarassing and the joke is on them but they do it anyway. In the meantime, many LE officers continue to get jacked on gear.
> 
> Domestic is safer legal-wise - I would think - because any charges would not have an "illegal importation" and so on aspect to it.




If you gear crosses state lines it is a federal crime just like getting your stuff from a different country.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is also safer mainly because it is less likely to raise suspicions and most importantly it does not have to go through customs.  Customs is where most international shippments get seized.


----------



## Himik (Apr 24, 2011)

Completely agree with the fact that you are much less likely to get caught, it is just the consequences of getting caught are pretty much the same.


----------



## Dalvey (Apr 24, 2011)

Super old iits from 2010


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Controlled deliveries are gay...


----------



## FiveSeven220 (Apr 25, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Controlled deliveries are gay...



Please don't use the word "gay" as a pejorative. Geez.


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

1500+ views.

Guys, you need to let it go. 

I don't care how old this thread is, IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU.

Don't kid yourself those mother fuckers aren't all over this board like white on rice.

I keep waiting for the bastards to knock or knock down my door everyday and I don't have shit. 

Fame has its downfalls


----------



## BigBird (Apr 25, 2011)

Himik said:


> If you gear crosses state lines it is a federal crime just like getting your stuff from a different country.


 
Yes, you're right - I wasn't considering the "crossing state lines" aspect which is a charge I'm sure they'd be foaming at the mouth to add on.


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

crossing state lines


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 25, 2011)

ROID said:


> 1500+ views.
> 
> Guys, you need to let it go.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't recognized in 05 & 07, then some people will never learn


----------

